# TightVNCServer Parameter?!



## BrainLight (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe schon den ganzen Vormittag damit verbracht um eine Liste von Parametern zu finden, welche man der tvnserver.exe (2.0.2.0) anhängen kann.

Sinn und Zweck des ganzen soll sein, dass Ich einen VNC Server im User-Mode starten möchte, ohne dass er installiert werden muss geschweige denn die Daten aus der Registry gelesen werden müssen.

Nun bräuchte ich aber eben wichtige Parameter wie beispielsweise: Authentifikation, Passwort, Verschlüsselung etc um den gestarteten Server zu konfigurieren...

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt und mir jemand auf einen grünen Zweig verhilft.

So in etwa dachte ich mir das: tvnserver.exe -rfbauth=... -resulotion=

Ist das so in der Art überhaupt möglich?


----------

